# Maybe funny, Wal Mart bid as sub contractor ... please help...not USM



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

I got a call yesterday to price out a Wal-mart parking lot, but it wasn't From USM or anything, it was from a private plowing company. I didn't ask about who they got a contract through ( i.e. USM, cause im interested in finding out about them too), but the individual was trying to pressure me into doing it for $500. per push average

From what I calculated, ttl is 245,000 (244,970) square feet.....

With two trucks I was thinking bidding about $720 without salt per push, , and with the salt, I figured additionl $260 (salt is at $70 / ton here...). 

ttl= $980 per push with salt

From what I understand, its about 800 lbs per acre, is about 2.5 tons per application....

Am I pricing this right or not? something doesn't seem right... Please help me out...

also, from what i'm finding on the net, chicago area has about 17 plowable events per year, but I don;t know about just salting events where slight snow melts, freezes overnight, an so forth... some say 12 events, other tell me 16 events...so drop it to 14 events for just salt application.? somebody correct me if i.m wrong

04 2500hd with 7"6" western with extensions / western 2000 swing away
03 1500 5.3 7'6" western with extensions / snow dogg v-box spreader


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Salt pricing sounds too cheap.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Salt price is too low? Why would you spend 5G on a piece of equipment, and let someone use it for free? You need to at least charge double what you pay for salt. Don't forget the man/truck hours to go get it, load it, etc.....


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

What kind of pricing should I be looking at for salting ? 300. 340? I don't know


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

At 2.5 tons(I'd go 3) you would be competitive in my market at about 750 per App or 250 per Ton. If you follow 2CORS logic your $340 is still too light. Will you have a machine to load salt, a bin onsite or travel time to pick up? All things you need to consider. Actual time salting will not be huge, MAYBE a half hour,probably more like 15 mins if you go slow or the lot is parked up. I'd say your plowing number is decent, but remember WalMarts are busy stores and some are 24 hr locations. It's not the kind of place you can wait til they close and clean up 1x, you'll be there whenever they're open clearing drive isles and entrances/exits. I'd adjust up to allow a few hours of driving loops to keep the place open or ask if they'll pay hourly for loops and then your fixed price for an all at once cleanup. 

BTW- Not sure where this is but thats awful small for a WalMart........here at least they are normally 11-14 acre sites. Did you measure it yourself or is that SQFT total from the guy offering you the work?


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

Who measured? Both. He gave me and est of how much square feet hen called, the I went to measure it for myself. It is pretty small though. They had another walmart that had 580,000 square feet but was too far from me.


----------



## SNOW DEPARTMENT (Nov 14, 2009)

*Double Brokered*

Walmart pays USM 800

USM pays Private Plow Contractor 650

Private Plow Contractor pays you 500

Too many hands in the cookie jar to be profitable

Sound like a watered down slow pay to me. Say No to Cheap Rates

Bid with caution.


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe...spoke to the 'husband' of the person that called me yesterday.... She told me she was from a snow plow company and stated they would do the work around chicago, but it was out of her way.... so I asked the husband how he got a contract with walmart and if he's heard of USM....he stated "thats who I work for".................

I'm glad I didn't say anything stupid about USM... but I submit my bid and awaiting a call back..... Is today the dead line for thecontracts??? they keep telling me they need contract by today?

uh-hum..........ahahahahahaahaha (sorry for the laugh, but this has got to be a joke....)

I never try to lowball, I never make fun of other companies cause karmas a b*tch, but you gotta be kidding me.....i just got a call while writing this post....

I'm not knocking any body, but before anybody deals with USM or are thinking of dealing with them, please pm me so i can warn you of how they wanted to do business with me...

I don't think this wll work between me (or anybody) and USM


----------

